# show Your fish pics



## saltlife addicts (Mar 10, 2010)

let's see some good fish pics. inshore and offshore species. While fishing for several species is off limits right now, we can at least fall back on some good days and memories on the water to get us even more  anxious.


----------



## Tyson (Mar 10, 2010)

SELA Yellowfin







SELA (Biloxi Marsh) Redfish





Charleston Redfish


----------



## brokenskeg (Mar 11, 2010)

Michaels first Redfish

Girlfriend with first of many phins

Whats for dinner ?

T with a few more

Not a fish pic , but this is the only time that it seems that they are quiet and get along . I love it .


----------



## retired (Mar 11, 2010)

*Jack Cravelle*

My grandson and I caught this 28# Jack in St. Simons sound.


----------



## CCROLAND (Mar 11, 2010)

*I am*

ready to hit the waters!!!


----------



## GAGE (Mar 11, 2010)

More of an after shot,  I caught in Marathon several years ago and my father finally had a replica made for my birthday.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 11, 2010)

Heheeeeeee!


----------



## mauser64 (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice red off the dixie bar a few years ago.


----------



## PaulD (Mar 11, 2010)

Endangered snapper and grouper. 

I'm the worlds worst picture taker. I never take the camera out. Here are a few though.


----------



## wharfrat (Mar 11, 2010)

fifty spots


----------



## tcb294 (Mar 12, 2010)

Daughter's first Cobe at the J last year. Can't wait for this summer!


----------



## Limitless (Mar 12, 2010)

[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## spaceman (Mar 12, 2010)

*catches*

Here is a few


----------



## CUOffshore (Mar 12, 2010)

Good deal TCB... she'll never forget that.

I got mine started at 2 1/2...






Anyway, back to the fish pictures...





A couple of TT...  only kept them because we had a neighborhood fish-fry that evening (and these smaller ones are _really_ good eating)...





The obligatory redfish picture...  and no, no boga grips are used on these girls.





And for you and that beautiful little girl of yours, TCB...  a cobia from the "L" reef.

-Dave


----------



## ThaDuck (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## oldenred (Mar 12, 2010)

here's a few from last year


----------



## bouymarker (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## GoSic'm (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Sharkfighter (Mar 13, 2010)

some memories


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 16, 2010)

"The Twins"


----------



## saltlife addicts (Mar 16, 2010)

a few from last year.


----------



## squirrelhunter912 (Mar 16, 2010)

some fish i caught


----------



## Ole Dog (Mar 16, 2010)

heres a few of mine


----------



## clayfish (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## BenMoore (Mar 17, 2010)

09 fish


----------



## MissionMagnet (Mar 17, 2010)

GoSic'm, dude, yall got some hawgs, where yall catchin them big AJs  and Groups at?


----------



## The Captain (Mar 18, 2010)

*Fish*

Fishing in Panama


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Mar 18, 2010)

fish


----------



## jamrens (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## vtdawg09 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Sbx*

sbx


----------



## How2fish (Mar 19, 2010)

*How2fish @ Jack*






[/IMG]


----------



## How2fish (Mar 19, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## Randy (Mar 19, 2010)

A couple of Reds from the yak:


----------



## croaker (Mar 19, 2010)

Speck on the fly rod.





24 1/2"  Red on light spinning rod (10# test)





Shell fish on the fly rod.  Pink Clouser





Flounder on the fly rod.  Pink Clouser.





Striper on the fly rod.





One more cast…


----------



## GoSic'm (Mar 20, 2010)

MissionMagnet said:


> GoSic'm, dude, yall got some hawgs, where yall catchin them big AJs  and Groups at?



Gulf stream off GA Coast.  The grouper weighed 40lbs. on a set of hand scales.  Would have been a state record if we had gotten it officially weighed.


----------



## SigEp614 (Mar 20, 2010)

]





vtdawg09 said:


> sbx



Noticed the shirt, i know a few sigma kappas at UGA


----------



## brriner (Mar 22, 2010)

Cobia behind Dog Island





A few years back before the limits changed in the Gulf





Out of PC about 9 years ago





Part of the first day's catch when I got Off Campus ( Proline 231 WAC)





Red grouper





Cleaning table





We found the whiting...





Another red grouper





Not a bad day





Aboard Off Campus





Carnage





Light tackle gag





Last day for the old limits!





Another carnage shot


----------



## Nautical Son (Mar 22, 2010)

Not bad for a school teacher huh Brad..glad to see ya posting fishing pics here.


----------



## brriner (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm still learning!  We do manage to catch a few occasionally.  A blind hog and all that...


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 23, 2010)

Great pics y'all. Keep'm coming!


----------



## GoSic'm (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's a few more.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Close to the hill:






...and not so close to the hill:


----------



## tjchurch (Jun 30, 2010)

*new pics ????*

bump


----------



## kirby (Jul 3, 2010)

*P.c*

Here are some


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jul 4, 2010)

Lots of great pics, Awesome !


----------



## willh (Jul 6, 2010)

monster red snapper


----------

